# New scent since being neutered?



## Mcunnin4 (Jan 15, 2013)

Bentley got fixed about two weeks ago and is completely healed now. We treated him to the dog park since he was cooped up for 10 days without vigorous activity. Keep in mind he has been going to this dog park since we got him (after getting all his shots of course) and he had his fair share of trouble with some dogs. He was bullied and very submissive when we first brought him there and we put an end to that every time and since then he got along with every one at the dogs parks as he was a "regular". Most dogs didn't even need to give him a good sniff anymore because they recognized him.

Getting to the point, when I finally brought him back to the park after healing, two dogs instantly chased him to the point of him being scared, put him on his back and he submitted. He did not get aggressive, only defended himself. I had to walk over and break it up because the OTHER dog owners did not feel the need to run over and help my poor pup! RUDE!

Anywho, is it possible that my dogs scent changed in a bad way? I thought he would have got picked on more for being an intact male versus being not intact anymore but I was wrong. He also got attacked by a friends male vizsla when the other male came into HIS house. It wasn't even the other V's home and he still got ballsy and attacked Bentley who defended himself and had at least 20 pounds on this runt. Very frustrated!

My poor boy just wanted to play and chase lizards


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Dog Parks suck

all of them

25 reasons why

dumb and dumber not you'

get out and smell some wild flowers ;D

owners who don't care'

rude being kind and every diseases in the books

your mates will learn nothing there but others fleas and parvo parks 

earn it to lean it and many great folks will join you in nature with other dogs trusted and trained

the park I am posting creates Great cardio

Trust me

them Grizzlys will thrill you some ;D


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Dogs... they pick on the nice ones (read weak, sorry), it's just the world they live in, man.

Some owners are rude (low self esteem bastards) and enjoy their dog beating up on well behaved dogs. Not professional at all.


----------



## luv2laugh (Oct 6, 2011)

I'm really interested in hearing more responses about this. We have always heard that other dogs would react negatively to O because he is intact. Instead, as Oso has gotten older, dogs have left him alone more and more. I attribute it to behavior, as Oso has learned doggy etiquette better at this point. 

We are thinking of getting Oso neutered in the upcoming months. He is approaching his 2 year mark. Unfortunately, it falls right near when our baby girl is due. We thought if we bumped it up the neutering a couple months, we'd have time to adapt to changes earlier. I'm NERVOUS though! 

Has this happened with anyone else? 

**Also, hoping it's temporary!! Sorry to hear he is being bullied!


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Miles has always been bullied but since he got neutered he now gets mounted by male dogs all the time. Luckily he's fast and can run away!!!


----------



## luv2laugh (Oct 6, 2011)

My little O has had the best of times at the dog park, despite its inherent dangers. He absolutely loves running around the other pups in circles and finding good playmates.

I can't take him to play with most of my friends' dogs because they spend all their time in the backyard, home or walking with their people. This isn't necessarily bad dog ownership, but it doesn't make for social dogs. And navigating personal relationships when a friend's dog is aggressive with your own is just no fun. We actually bring my dog to my mom's house to babysit when I go to get-togethers with my husband's family to avoid his brother's dog. Luckily, he gets along great with my cousin's dog (also a backyard very single home dog). 

I do think doggy playdates are best, but it became a bit more difficult finding them during weekdays as the dogs got older and calmed down. Dogs I meet when hiking are hit and miss (just like the dog park). Some are worst as they are, once again, unsocialized. 

Anyways, this thread is not about dog parks and I am succeeding in taking it on its tangent.   Sad to hear that doggies sometimes get picked on moreso when neutered. If I remember I'll come back on the thread to update once Oso has lost his family jewels. :-[


----------



## redrover (Mar 17, 2011)

I think Jasper might have gotten picked on a bit after his neutering. He was also at that age where I find dogs are just total jerks to each other a lot (between 1 and 1.5 years) He'd been getting picked on while intact before the neuter, and was still getting picked on after (I had no illusions that neutering would help with this). How old is your dog? Certain ages are just rough ages, I think. In their teenage years, there's lots of posturing and bragging going on, and that can rub other dogs, especially older ones or ones close in age, the wrong way. Anyway, it happened a fair bit right in the first few weeks after he was able to go back, and it did calm down over time, but whether or not that's because we started going to a different, better park, I'm not sure of. 

Also, has your boy met your friend's V before? Meeting in houses can be very bad, regardless of whose house it is. The other V might have felt very unsure of himself in this new place, and decided to work the situation out by picking a fight with your dog.


----------



## Mcunnin4 (Jan 15, 2013)

Thanks for your responses everyone! Redrover, he met my friends V when he was just a pup, not even a 3 months old i'd say. And he put him on his back, back then too. I just think his V is unsocialized with other dogs. We thought V + V would be great but not this time. We met the same dog owners Weim with Bentley and they did great! Although she was a female and not a male like the vizsla. Ive had good experiences at this dog park with the "regulars" but the two who bullied my V were not dogs I have seen there before. 

@ Milesmom, Bentley loves to run and get away too! Luckily the V's are pretty fast runners! And when these dogs were picking on him he ran away to under a picnic table! Smart boy! But when he came out he started running and got scared and slowed down. Poor boy. Definitely thinking twice before entering dog park to see if I notice any "unknowns".

Thanks for the responses everyone!


----------



## stryker (Dec 9, 2012)

I pity the fool that messes with my little maniac. I adopted Lance when he just turned 4. His missing his junk and he is still a wildman. I can only imagine what he must have been like before the surgery I suppose a real bully


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

*Re: Re: New scent since being neutered?*



stryker said:


> I pity the fool that messes with my little maniac. I adopted Lance when he just turned 4. His missing his junk and he is still a wildman. I can only imagine what he must have been like before the surgery I suppose a real bully


It's a well used saying in here Stryker, "it's what's between the ears that's important...not the legs".


----------

